# Looking for info on a Nazi gun



## Geezer Ray (Jun 25, 2019)

I have trough an estate obtained a pistol and am trying to obtain a value. I have looked on various gun auction web sites, looking at past sales, and also took it to FFL gun dealer and am getting conflicting prices. I don't want the gun but don't want to give it away either. I also located a real good video on you tube about the gun and it's history_. I wanted to see if my GON friends could shed some light. Thanks for all your input, I can provide pictures later if you wish to see it._

_F.B.RADOM VIS MOD.35  it has a slide lock and decocker on left side of pistol, Nazi eagle stamp on slide, all matching number, the grips are red brown plastic with large VIS on them. It was made in Poland at the factory after it was taken by the Germans during WWII_


----------



## rayjay (Jun 25, 2019)

Your best bet on getting a good idea of any gun's worth is to watch Gunbroker for a few months and see what similar guns actually sell for [ as opposed to starting bids that are too high and never are bid on ]. Be forewarned that guns often sell for more on GB than you can get locally. If the difference is $50 or so maybe it's not worth the aggravation of dealing with shipping. If you have a high end gun that will bring say $3500 on GB but only get $2500 locally then obviously going GB is your only choice.

Good luck !!


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 30, 2019)

Current trademark manufactured by Fabryka Broni, Lucznik

revolvers from that era with the Nagant design date from 1931-1935 are valued @ $1900 in 98%

They were manufactured from 1925-1945 in Random Poland

it also lists the V1S WZ.35 that is patterned after those original WWII pistols as not being imported into the US

after 2011 they were imported by a company in NC

Source:38th Edition Blue Book


----------



## Geezer Ray (Jul 26, 2019)

My oldest daughter has said she wants it so it will not be for sell, sorry.


----------



## JeffinPTC (Aug 19, 2019)

_F.B.RADOM VIS MOD.35  it has a slide lock and decocker on left side of pistol, Nazi eagle stamp on slide, all matching number, the grips are red brown plastic with large VIS on them. It was made in Poland at the factory after it was taken by the Germans during WWII_[/QUOTE]

https://www.legacy-collectibles.com/hand-guns/radoms


----------

